

Gentoo LiveDVD 12.1 has Linux 3.3.0 & ZFS - arete
http://www.gentoo.org/news/20120401-livedvd.xml

======
arete
Is anyone running ZFS on Linux (<http://zfsonlinux.org/>) on their servers?
Appears to be very bleeding edge, but the ZFS codebase itself ought to be
pretty stable. I'm running a FreeBSD 9.0 system with ZFS and it's flawless.

